# Mariella Devia



## maurizio1 (May 26, 2008)

Mariella Devia


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mariella Devia is wonderful. I have her in La Fille du Regiment on DVD, La Sonnambula on CD 
and this wonderful recital CD, worth it for the bell song alone:


----------

